# Does EcoComplete need another layer of other additives ?



## JamesEezy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I was ridiculously "WOWed" when I came across planted tanks. After seeing a few pictures and reading articles about planted tanks, I soon developed some sort of addictive interest in it.

Well enough of my boring life story. Anywho, I apologize if my question didn't make sense. Let me try and clarify. I was looking up what types of substrate to use (especially for beginners. Ahemout and I came across EcoComplete that supposedly carries all the nutrients required for plants to grow (excluding fertilizers). I was wondering if that were true and if I needed to add a layer of additives before actually adding EcoComplete. Hope that maid sense. 

*AND/OR* If you guys had any suggestions on other beginner substrates and so forth.

Thank you guys.

Yay for first Post


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

First, welcome to the site. You might say we're all a bit addicted.

I use Eco Complete in my largest tank. It's a nice overall choice and doesn't really need any other additives. I particularly like its density and dark color. There are plenty of other good choices but Eco works well enough for me.

Except when using ADA substrates it will probably be necessary to supplement with macro and micro fertilizers. What and how much all depends on your exact goals and setup. Feel free to start a "journal" thread where you can request input on your hardware decisions. You'll quickly see that there is no "one right way" to fertilize. Lots of things work, there are a few general principles to understand. Working through it all is 90% of the fun.

Please share your progress as things move along.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc, glad to have you here!  As Bryce said, you will need to add ferts to the tank. I don't know if you have come across these in your readings, but let me refer you to these which you might find informative:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/14684-new-tank-setup-guide-parts-1-a.html


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

From talking to Tom and Vaughn over at thebarrreport.com, it seems to me that eco-complete is pretty much worthless for nutrients. None of it is bioavailable. I tested the stuff my self, and nothing measurable that I could test for got into the DI H2O after plenty of agitation and weeks of soaking.

Do I still use it? Definitely. It's a good rooting substrate, and it can be enhanced with detritus, dry peat, or other addatives/substrate. After a while, it builds up its own nutrients from detritus.

-Philosophos


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Addicted... haha there should be a word created that describes how many magnitudes above addicted most of us here on this site are 



Philosophos said:


> From talking to Tom and Vaughn over at thebarrreport.com, it seems to me that eco-complete is pretty much worthless for nutrients. None of it is bioavailable. I tested the stuff my self, and nothing measurable that I could test for got into the DI H2O after plenty of agitation and weeks of soaking.
> 
> Do I still use it? Definitely. It's a good rooting substrate, and it can be enhanced with detritus, dry peat, or other addatives/substrate. After a while, it builds up its own nutrients from detritus.
> 
> -Philosophos


I agree 100%. I've never seen Eco give my plants any benefits as a substrate. I consider it pretty much inert, just like fluorite or quartz gravel. You will still need to add both macro and micro nutrients with Eco. I like Eco's dark appearance, but there are tons of other options (like Bryce said)! Fluorite "dark" or Fluorite black are two other examples that come to mind.

Also, you might be interested in trying out soil in your tank. Take a leaf out of the "el natural" style, but beef it up and add high powered lights, CO2 reactors and pressurized CO2 just like a mad scientist! The benefits of no fertilizing and of high tech in one 4 year solution. Then again soil kind of sucks the fun of learning what nutrients plants need and how to dose right out the tank.

Whatever you choose, let us know and definitely start a journal thread! Welcome to our cult 

But like Bryce said, there are many ways


----------

